# Subnautica Survival RP Discussion



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 20, 2022)

Wanna talk about the Subnautica role play? Wanna join? Board and wanna see whatever it is we begin to talk about? Well, this is the place for you!

Come in and chat with everyone, talk about any potential story routes we could go on, go on your own adventure until you return to us, and so much more!

Go find the survivors on Planet 4546B and work together to insure you're continued survival. Good luck.

He's a link to the main thread for your convenience:


			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/subnautica-survival-rp.1682391/


----------



## ben909 (Nov 20, 2022)

i have played the game too recently to attempt an rp...
although i can talk about it

(for those who have not played the game)


Spoiler



if an eeveelution was infected with a gene altering bacteria, would it just cause them to evolve into a poison type and be totally safe?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 20, 2022)

ben909 said:


> i have played the game too recently to attempt an rp...
> although i can talk about it
> 
> (for those who have not played the game)
> ...


Hi Ben!


----------



## ben909 (Nov 20, 2022)

hello


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 20, 2022)

Alright. I'm open to the idea of the kharaa bacterium having more effects on the thing it affects. Any ideas?


----------



## ben909 (Nov 20, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Alright. I'm open to the idea of the kharaa bacterium having more effects on the thing it affects. Any ideas?


"makeing eevee and eeveelutions become poison types"


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 20, 2022)

ben909 said:


> "makeing eevee and eeveelutions become poison types"


alright. I suppose. But aren't these supposed to be negative effects?


----------



## ben909 (Nov 20, 2022)

Amepix said:


> alright. I suppose. But aren't these supposed to be negative effects?


probably, but gene altering is normally negative, its just eevee are safe for a pointless reason (it would also mean vaporeon was no longer a water type untill cured, and thus needed air)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 20, 2022)

ben909 said:


> it would also mean vaporeon was no longer a water type untill cured, and thus needed air)


*gasp* a team player would need an oxygen tank!


----------



## ben909 (Nov 20, 2022)

*names the cyclops a rude name*


----------



## ben909 (Nov 20, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Alright @ben909 and @Yakamaru
> 
> We should delete our replies here, as this is supposed to be the databank where we aren't allowed to comment as it's supposed to be solemnly for what we've discovered. Not a conversation centre. That's what the discussion thread was for.


ok


----------



## ben909 (Nov 20, 2022)

i am very bad at formal rp's, but is this ment to follow the same storyline as the game, or is it possible some other objective?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 20, 2022)

I mean, most of the original storyline was to explore until rescue and eventually discover the secrets of the planet. So its probably going to be pretty similar, just with more than one person.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 20, 2022)

Okay! I got the early game databank done and I think the role play can begin! See you all on planet 4546B! Choco out!


----------



## ben909 (Nov 20, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Why is everyone commenting on the databank! Stop breaking the rules!


because most people look at threads from the most recent page and these


----------



## ben909 (Nov 20, 2022)

also, is this some multiplayer version in the rp?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 20, 2022)

It's basically multiplayer I guess, and we don't all have to be at the same place doing the same stuff. It's Subnautica, but in the forums and written in text! Perhaps an image if someone wants to show something without explaining it


----------



## ben909 (Nov 20, 2022)

debates trying to be a rotom version of the pda(although i am bad at formal rp's)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 7, 2022)

Huh. Surprised no one's joined. Whatever, you win some you lose some


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 7, 2022)

Sounds interesting, I might join there.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 7, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> Sounds interesting, I might join there.


You can if you want. There's no objections from me. Anyone can join if they want.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 9, 2022)

question: We can work our fursonas special skills in, right?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> question: We can work our fursonas special skills in, right?


Yes, we can.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 9, 2022)

*new player has entered the game*
Had this start in mind as soon as I came aware of this.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

Welcome to Planet 4546B @FitzOblong


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 9, 2022)

I can't quite remember, how did the HUD work in that game? Was it ever specified? Theoretically, I should now see your lifepod, as soon as I put on the, what I assume, AR-Diving-Goggles? (AR=Artificial Reality)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> I can't quite remember, how did the HUD work in that game? Was it ever specified? Theoretically, I should now see your lifepod, as soon as I put on the, what I assume, AR-Diving-Goggles? (AR=Artificial Reality)


Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's how it works. I've always imagined it was the driving mask I was wearing. Made stronger by the scanner room upgrades.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 9, 2022)

an i going to be too annoying if i randomly post "ROOOOOAAAAAR" and *warper noises* in your thread when bored?


----------



## ben909 (Dec 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's how it works. I've always imagined it was the driving mask I was wearing. Made stronger by the scanner room upgrades.


i think it was the mask, although it would come off inside the base...  but they may just of not thought that part through


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

I mean... Probably not. But it would be strange if we were in the safe shallows and you just put in the reaper roars or warper noises


ben909 said:


> an i going to be too annoying if i randomly post "ROOOOOAAAAAR" and *warper noises* in your thread when bored?


----------



## ben909 (Dec 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> I mean... Probably not. But it would be strange if we were in the safe shallows and you just put in the reaper roars or warper noises


...
...
...
i have had a reaper follow me into the shallows 
...
restarted that play through


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

ben909 said:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> i have had a reaper follow me into the shallows
> ...


What? No stasis rifle?


----------



## ben909 (Dec 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> What? No status rifle?


... not at that point


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

ben909 said:


> ... not at that point


Oh. Time to pull out what we call a pro gamer move. Hit it until it dies


----------



## ben909 (Dec 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Oh. Time to pull out what we call a pro gamer move. Hit it until it dies


yea i just started a new run
i did not realize how little dieing did


----------



## ben909 (Dec 9, 2022)

its also a distraction, but have you played in other waters?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

ben909 said:


> its also a distraction, but have you played in other waters?


No, but it looks kinda cool


----------



## ben909 (Dec 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> No, but it looks kinda cool


it was... even if i managed to beat it in under 9 hours, its a bit short, but has interesting story elements


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

ben909 said:


> it was... even if i managed to beat it in under 9 hours, its a bit short, but has interesting story elements


I'll check it out for myself if I get the chance. Being a broke eighteen year old how's only gaming platform is the Nintendo Switch, which it's one apparently, I'll try my best to experience it for myself.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> I'll check it out for myself if I get the chance. Being a broke eighteen year old how's only gaming platform is the Nintendo Switch, which it's one apparently, I'll try my best to experience it for myself.


its coding level looks fit for mobile, but i don't think it has a switch version


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 9, 2022)

I just started up the game. Amazing: 1% CPU usage, but still 100% GPU (Ryzen 7 5800X3D and RTX3070), what a game! Still I am a bit annoyed, because where I wanted to spawn, one of the isle isn't far away... Did they shrink the map or increased the distance the isle get drawn? I guess I have to work it in...



Amepix said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's how it works. I've always imagined it was the driving mask I was wearing. Made stronger by the scanner room upgrades.


there is absolutely  a diving mask.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

Goggle bags to differ on the official Nintendo site


----------



## ben909 (Dec 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Goggle bags to differ on the official Nintendo site


it can be used on the switch?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

I'm glad that we have two players and some guy who inputs random sound effects


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

ben909 said:


> it can be used on the switch?


Apparently


----------



## ben909 (Dec 9, 2022)

i got it on sale so that made the short time still fine


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 9, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> I can't quite remember, how did the HUD work in that game? Was it ever specified? Theoretically, I should now see your lifepod, as soon as I put on the, what I assume, AR-Diving-Goggles? (AR=Artificial Reality)





Amepix said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's how it works. I've always imagined it was the driving mask I was wearing. Made stronger by the scanner room upgrades.


The HUD (like, the waypoints specifically) is technically you taking out your PDA and looking though it. Tho I think that's a dumb explanation since you clearly aren't always holding your PDA in front of your face ingame


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> The HUD (like, the waypoints specifically) is technically you taking out your PDA and looking though it. Tho I think that's a dumb explanation since you clearly aren't always holding your PDA in front of your face ingame


Huh. That is another a good thought too. But I do like that the it's the helmet


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 9, 2022)

I might join this, depends on if I can come up with a way I want to enter and a character I want to use and all. Love the Subnautica games. Just wish they weren't so buggy and the devs didnt cut so many corners


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I might join this, depends on if I can come up with a way I want to enter and a character I want to use and all. Love the Subnautica games. Just wish they weren't so buggy and the devs didnt cut so many corners


Everyone just kinda joins the same. Knocked out in the life pod. The rest is up to you.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Oh. Time to pull out what we call a pro gamer move. Hit it until it dies


My dad played subnautica, and he made it his mission to kill everything he could. Got multiple of every enemy except the Sea Dragon Leviathan


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> My dad played subnautica, and he made it his mission to kill everything he could. Got multiple of every enemy except the Sea Dragon Leviathan


He and I are very alike I see


----------



## ben909 (Dec 9, 2022)

so were you then the one who would try and put cuttlefish in the bioreactor?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

ben909 said:


> so were you then the one who would try and put cuttlefish in the bioreactor?


I'd never do that to Cuddles!


----------



## ben909 (Dec 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> I'd never do that to Cuddles!


ok, so not that evil


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

ben909 said:


> ok, so not that evil


I'll only kill all the hostile creatures


----------



## ben909 (Dec 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> I'll only kill all the hostile creatures


and probably a massive number of pepers


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

ben909 said:


> and probably a massive number of pepers


It's not they're fault they taste good!


----------



## ben909 (Dec 9, 2022)

also off topic, have you seen what if you talked in subnatica?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

ben909 said:


> also off topic, have you seen what if you talked in subnatica?


Oh man, the memories.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 9, 2022)

offers fish water


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 9, 2022)

the pepers where the easyest available...

also: having played the game in my language, I have to manually seach everything in the subnautiva wiki...


----------



## ben909 (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> the pepers where the easyest available...
> 
> also: having played the game in my language, I have to manually seach everything in the subnautiva wiki...


Oh no


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 9, 2022)

it's annoying, I can tell you. Language barrier,,,


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 9, 2022)

ben909 said:


> *crashfish noises*


 Whatever that is, it doesn't work (at least on my side)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> Whatever that is, it doesn't work (at least on my side)


Probably a crashfish or an explosion. You decide


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 9, 2022)

...yea... not smarter, but I feel like I am missing my soul...


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> ...yea... not smarter, but I feel like I am missing my soul...


It's just standing there! Menacingly!


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> It's just standing there! Menacingly!


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


>


AHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## ben909 (Dec 9, 2022)

(that was the image i tried to link)


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 9, 2022)

AHHHH!! *runs panicky in a circle*

Also: Sorry @Amepix, don't know why a came up with fox


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

No, it's fine @FitzOblong , everyone makes mistakes


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 9, 2022)

the basics, how did we find out in the beginning? (more a philosophical than an actual question)...


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> the basics, how did we find out in the beginning? (more a philosophical than an actual question)...


I'm pretty sure all these basics were on the pda. Which is a mostly empty thread as we have yet to scan anything yet. Unless this isn't what you meant.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 9, 2022)

pretty sure the receipt for the batteries came up after you randomly hit one of the acid mushrooms. Though it's been quite a while. I was still deep in the beta when I started.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 9, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> pretty sure the receipt for the batteries came up after you randomly hit one of the acid mushrooms. Though it's been quite a while. I was still deep in the beta when I started.


(that or copper ore)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> pretty sure the receipt for the batteries came up after you randomly hit one of the acid mushrooms. Though it's been quite a while. I was still deep in the beta when I started.


Eh. I mean, we do need acid for thw batteries, and the mushrooms being acidtic... Well, I dunno. It's common in the solar system on water planets?


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 9, 2022)

Make it so. (there is no use in over complicating it)


----------



## ben909 (Dec 9, 2022)

technically there is hcl in peoples stomach, but i think you just find the acid mushrooms by chance because there are so many


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 9, 2022)

ben909 said:


> technically there is hcl in peoples stomach, but i think you just find the acid mushrooms by chance because there are so many


I know, I was thinking of that for a brief moment, but lets just assume that we need more than we both can release out....


----------



## ben909 (Dec 9, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> I know, I was thinking of that for a brief moment, but lets just assume that we need more than we both can release out....


its almost a shower though thing for me, but i wondered if the fabricator could harvest the acid from the fish it 'cooks' given how it works


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 9, 2022)

"cooks" - you mean "innards"? maybe, but given the fish we could collect at this state, it might not be a noteworthy amount...


----------



## ben909 (Dec 9, 2022)

i also forgot the lifepod was damaged and much of the data was lost, so it might have issues with something that complex


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 9, 2022)

Note: going to bed now in real life, expect an answer a lot of hours later.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 10, 2022)

if you ever do play in other waters should there be escape pods on the sunbeam?


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 10, 2022)

I don't really understand the question. What do you mean with "other Waters" and ""sunbeam"?


----------



## ben909 (Dec 10, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> I don't really understand the question. What do you mean with "other Waters" and ""sunbeam"?





Spoiler: sunbeam



the sunbeam is the rescue ship shot down by the quarantine enforcement platform



in other waters is a different game with subnatica like story


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 10, 2022)

ben909 said:


> if you ever do play in other waters should there be escape pods on the sunbeam?


In Subnautica's return of the ancients mod, the Sunbeam ship did have escape pods and some of the crew was able to evacuate


----------



## ben909 (Dec 10, 2022)

Amepix said:


> In Subnautica's return of the ancients mod, the Sunbeam ship did have escape pods and some of the crew was able to evacuate


haven't played mods

i only played the main game this summer


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 10, 2022)

ben909 said:


> haven't played mods
> 
> i only played the main game this summer


Well, the return of the ancients is a fan made dlc for Subnautica. Every dead fish is back, including that massive skeleton in the lost river


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 10, 2022)

I've been wondering about this... What do you all think about going to sector zero and some point?


----------



## ben909 (Dec 10, 2022)

_if you want that path, maybe do something like saying a human or such is not able to disable the gun_


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 10, 2022)

ben909 said:


> _if you want that path, maybe do something like saying a human or such is not able to disable the gun_


Good plot idea


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 10, 2022)

Oh yeah, you guys are allowed to be more than one person in this rp. And in any other rp I do, the same applies. So if there's another character you'd like to use as well, you can.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 10, 2022)

Spoiler: joke



sammy the safty reaper that reminds you to equip hull reinforcements


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 10, 2022)

@Amepi


Amepix said:


> I've been wondering about this... What do you all think about going to sector zero and some point?



I have to admit, I have yet to play below Zero.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 10, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> @Amepi
> 
> 
> I have to admit, I have yet to play below Zero.


I have yet to beat it.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 11, 2022)

*hacks your game to replace the ultra glide fins with a monofin


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 11, 2022)

ben909 said:


> *hacks your game to replace the ultra glide fins with a monofin


How could you? We don't even have those yet!


----------



## ben909 (Dec 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> How could you? We don't even have those yet!


it replaces the thing the fabricator makes with the blueprint


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 11, 2022)

ben909 said:


> it replaces the thing the fabricator makes with the blueprint


Hmm.... So like that one destroyed life pod that gives you a Markiplier bobble head?


----------



## ben909 (Dec 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Hmm.... So like that one destroyed life pod that gives you a Markiplier bobble head?


possibly, but its still a functional item, the antivirus for the lifepod was corrupted


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 11, 2022)

ben909 said:


> *hacks your game to replace the ultra glide fins with a monofin


doesn't bother me to much, I am getting better swimming with the help of my wings.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 11, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> doesn't bother me to much, I am getting better swimming with the help of my wings.


At least you'd be fine. That's a plus in this situation


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 12, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : We, I'd like to get back there with Vanilla here. ...



Having trouble understanding that sentence...


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> Having trouble understanding that sentence...


Wha-? How tf did autocorrect turn yeah into we?


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 12, 2022)

I see, fitz will get on his way to Choco and vanilla


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 12, 2022)

Ive lost track a bit, choco has the knife, right?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

I think you did, but I'm petty sure we have enough left over robber and titanium to make another one.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 12, 2022)

*loads knife in repulsion cannon*


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

ben909 said:


> loads knife in repulsion cannon


Hold on, we can talk about this Beevee!


----------



## ben909 (Dec 12, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Hold on, we can talk about this Beevee!


"HE KEEPS STEALING MY METAL SALVAGE, THIS STALKER MUST END"


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

ben909 said:


> "HE KEEPS STEALING MY METAL SALVAGE, THIS STALKER MUST END"


BEEVEE NO! IT'S JUST IN IT'S NATURE TO LIKE SHINY METAL!


----------



## ben909 (Dec 12, 2022)

(that or the crabsquid that keeps turning off his game)


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 12, 2022)

Amepix said:


> I think you did, but I'm petty sure we have enough left over robber and titanium to make another one.



Well, if there is a 50/50, you usually pick the wrong one...


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 12, 2022)

or maybe he actually lost it, Fitz is clumsy after all...


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> Well, if there is a 50/50, you usually pick the wrong one...


Who cares? Just roll with the punches!


----------



## ben909 (Dec 12, 2022)

*beevee is seen cooking the flesh of the that STALKER over the water is on file glitch*


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 12, 2022)

are you sure you are ok @ben909? Or are you the glitch-kobold, hunting us down as we already struggle?

@Amepix: I go now, we continue tomorrow.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

See you tomorrow @FitzOblong !


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 12, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> are you sure you are ok @ben909? Or are you the glitch-kobold, hunting us down as we already struggle?


 I correct myself, I ment glitch gremlin:


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

large rooms are now in the original Subnautica! YEAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

I guess I really should replay subnautica again… or I finally start with below zero …


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> I guess I really should replay subnautica again… or I finally start with below zero …


Funny, I'm replaying Subnautica


----------



## ben909 (Dec 14, 2022)

*beevee enters through a rick and morty looking portal (still with santa hat), and builds a coffee machine in your base without you knowing it, then leaves through the portal *


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Hello


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Bois. I got em scanned.


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Bois. I got em scanned.


Nice


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Symptoms of infection have been added to the databank


----------



## ben909 (Dec 14, 2022)

*beevee throws an enzyme peeper at someone out of the water before leaving*


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

ben909 said:


> *beevee drops a thermos full of coffee in the thread *(both if i am allowed to do that... ane if you actually when to the Arctic area)



With how fast the thread went I did not even got a chance to acknowledge the coffeemaker.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Coffee for the lads.

The one time I'm forced to drink it. On Planet 4546B


----------



## ben909 (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Coffee for the lads.
> 
> The one time I'm forced to drink it. On Planet 4546B


"yes. you need the body heat... or 2 hydration if its the normal game"


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

ben909 said:


> "yes. you need the body heat... or 2 hydration if its the normal game"


Ah yes, truly the most useful drink in the original


----------



## ben909 (Dec 14, 2022)

<insert link to the steam picture with a room full of coffee machines)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

ben909 said:


> <insert link to the steam picture with a room full of coffee machines)


I do feel like you'd do that.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> I do feel like you'd do that.


... way to lazy


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : Have a good swim, buddy? Check this thing out!
> 
> He said, pointing to the rifle in the container.



I can't remember finding a rifle in there. What are we looking at?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> I can't remember finding a rifle in there. What are we looking at?


It's an alien rife that you can't get. But this isn't the game.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> It's an alien rife that you can't get. But this isn't the game.


that told me pretty much nothing... do you mean it was an Easteregg?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> that told me pretty much nothing... do you mean it was an Easteregg?


No, it was just an alien rife in the quarantine enforcement platform I believe the building was called. It's black with yellows lining it. And I wanna use it so bad!


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

ok


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 15, 2022)

I have to go for now, you can send Fitz to somewhere, if you want. I might be able to follow the course, just writing will be difficult


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

Alright. I was busy today, so sorry we didn't do much.


----------



## Universe (Dec 15, 2022)

It’s okay


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 15, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Alright. I was busy today, so sorry we didn't do much.


No Problem. It will be the same for me the next 3 days


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 15, 2022)

@Universe : out of interest: is your fursona warm blooded or cold blooded?


----------



## Universe (Dec 15, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> @Universe : out of interest: is your fursona warm blooded or cold blooded?


Warm blooded


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 15, 2022)

Thanks for the answer (my water dragon species is kind of cold blooded. Not strictly cold, but also not really warm, something in between)


----------



## Universe (Dec 16, 2022)

You’re welcome


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 16, 2022)

Well, good news, It seem all participants of this RP are in the quickly set up other forum. 

[imagine the "its something" meme]


----------

